# I'm getting excited about my big road trip



## Charlie Parker

J'ai posé une question semblable ici. J'ai du mal à traduire l'idée de "excited/excitement" en français. Quand je dis "big" c'est à la blague parce que ce n'est qu'un voyage d'un week-end. Je vais aller voir un ami dans une ville à quelques huit heures de route de chez moi, mais j'aime conduire et ce petit voyage me semble une grande aventure. Voici quelques-unes de mes propositions :
_J'ai hâte d'être en voyage en auto._
_Il me tarde de partir en voyage en voiture._
_Je suis enthousiaste à l'idée de mon voyage en auto._
Je ne trouve rien qui corresponde à mon idée en anglais. Je tiens à connaître vos idées. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Micia93

"'j'attends mon voyage en voiture avec impatience"

:=)


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'aurais dû penser à ça. Merci Micia93.


----------



## Souxie

Je suis de plus en plus excité à l'idée de ce voyage ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Souxie. Ta phrase est certainement ce que je serais porté à dire, mais j'hésite devant ce mot _excité _qui a des connotations sexuelles si je ne me trompe.


----------



## Souxie

Exciter a clairement deux sens en français, l'un sexuel, l'autre pas du tout. Dans ce deuxième cas il est assez comparable à sa signification en anglais.
Si on ne met pas d'objet à exciter, ou si le contexte n'est pas clair, le premier sens auquel on va penser est l'excitation sexuelle.
Par exemple, tu vas partir en vacances, tu es train d'en parler avec des amis, et tu dis "je suis si/trop/tellement/vraiment (...) excité": il n'y a pas de confusion, tu parles de ton voyage.
Par contre, c'est le matin, tu arrives au boulot, et tu dis "hier soir j'étais vraiment excité": les gens vont penser que tu parles de ton niveau d'hormone et de ton goût pour le stupre et la luxure . Bref ils vont penser que hier soir tu avais très envie de faire l'amour.

Donc _je suis de plus en plus excité à l'idée de ce voyage_: aucun doute que tu parles de ton excitation pour le voyage (mais qu'as-tu mis dans ta valise?).


----------



## Nicomon

Plus de douze heures plus tard à Montréal,

Salut Charlie,

Moi non plus « _excité _» ne me gêne pas dans ce contexte. Il y aurait peut-être aussi « _emballé_ ». 

Autre idées :
_J'ai de plus en plus hâte de prendre la route / je suis (vraiment) impatient de partir / l'idée de ce voyage me met de bonne humeur. _

À la québécoise, et pour le jeux de mots facile : _Je tripe à l'idée de ce voyage / de cette longue expédition en/à..._ 


> [Québec][Familier] Éprouver un vif plaisir. J’ai tripé quand j’ai appris la nouvelle.


 
À Marseille, on dirait peut-être... _je me languis de partir_? Je me souvenais de *ce fil* 

Note : _il me tarde de_ me semble trop soutenu pour ce contexte, et un peu vieillot. 
C'est peut-être plus courant en France... mais je me souviens pas l'avoir entendu à Montréal.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Souxie. La question de la signification du mot _excité _qui a suscité pas mal de discussions sur le forum me semble difficile à trancher. Je remarque que le Robert & Collins donne "excited" comme traduction, mais les dictionnaires monolingues français ne semblent pas appuyer cette acception. Nico, il est bon de savoir que le mot peut être employé dans ce sens au Québec. Je l'ai certainement entendu lors de mes séjours là-bas. J'aime bien tes autres idées. _Triper _semble très bien décrire mon émotion.


----------



## Micia93

Nicomon said:


> Note : _il me tarde de_ me semble trop soutenu pour ce contexte, et un peu vieillot.
> C'est peut-être plus courant en France... mais je me souviens pas l'avoir entendu à Montréal.


 
tu as raison Nico, "il me tarde" est effectivement vieillot et peu usité maintenant


----------



## afilnit

"Avec excitation" is good too.


----------



## Micia93

Charlie Parker said:


> . _Triper _semble très bien décrire mon émotion.


 
sans t'offenser, sois conscient que "triper" est argotique et surtout employé par les jeunes !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Oui Micia93. Tu as raison.


----------



## Micia93

vu le contexte, on peut employer "excité" sans aucun problème, comme il l'a déjà été remarqué plus haut ; je trouve même que c'est le terme qui convient le mieux !

il existe même l'expression "être excité comme une puce" dans ce genre de contexte !


----------



## Nicomon

Micia93 said:


> vu le contexte, on peut employer "excité" sans aucun problème, comme il l'a déjà été remarqué plus haut ; je trouve même que c'est le terme qui convient le mieux !
> 
> il existe même l'expression "être excité comme une puce" dans ce genre de contexte !


 Je suis tout à fait d'accord. J'ai pensé justement à cette expression un peu plus tôt (mais je n'étais pas devant mon ordi). Charlie, _excité_ est ici antonyme de _calme / tranquille_. Par exemple les enfants _excités_ (comme des puces) ne tiennent pas en place. 

_Je suis tout excité à l'idée de prendre la route_... n'a pas du tout le même sens que _cette jolie donzelle m'excite_/_m'émoustille_.


Micia93 said:


> sans t'offenser, sois conscient que "triper" est argotique et surtout employé par les jeunes !


 Évidemment. Je répète que je l'ai mentionné à cause du jeu de mots facile. Voyage = trip. 

Edit : j'ai trouvé ce fil *excité comme une puce*


----------



## Micia93

Nicomon said:


> Évidemment. Je répète que je l'ai mentionné à cause du jeu de mots facile. Voyage = trip.


 
Ha bien vu Nico ! je n'avais pas vu le jeu de mots !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. C'est toujours difficile à trancher, au moins pour moi. Je suis en fait calme et tranquille, mais j'attends mon voyage avec impatience. Il ne peut y avoir aucun doute là-dessus. Autres idées :
_Je suis ravi à l'idée de ce voyage !_
_Je suis enchanté de faire ce voyage en voiture._
_Je suis tout heureux de faire ce voyage pour revoir mon ami._
_Je ne vois pas l'heure de me mettre en route pour ce voyage !_


----------



## Micia93

il y a des tonnes de façon de s'exprimer tu sais !
par contre, "je suis tout heureux" n'est pas très ... heureux justement !(très heureux conviendrait mieux)
et "je ne vois pas l'heure de ... " doit être un anglicisme, non ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Micia93. Je doute fort que "je ne vois pas l'heure de" soit un anglicisme parce que ça n'a pas de sens en anglais. Cette expression exprime l'impatience, non ?


----------



## fozzano

Pour exprimer l'impatience:
_Vivement le départ!_
_Il me tarde de faire ce voyage!_ (est-ce que je me trompe, ou c'est plutôt utilisé dans le sud de la France?)


----------



## Nicomon

@ Micia : Moi je dirais « _tout heureux_ » ou « _tout content_ » sans problème. 
_T__out,_ dans ce contexte, est à mon avis plus enthousiaste que _très_ et rend bien/mieux l'idée de l'excitation. 

Et je comprends aussi « _ne pas voir l'heure de_ » comme une expression qui exprime l'impatience. 

J'écris _ravi/enchanté_, mais ils ne me viennent pas spontanément à l'oral.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci fozzano. J'ai déjà dit que le Collins Robert (En français le Robert & Collins. Je suppose que ça dépend de ton point de vue) donnait des exemples de _excité _employé dans le même sens que l'anglais. Dans l'intérêt de nos lecteurs, il sera utile peut-être de les lister :
"he was exited to hear of this developement" _il était tout excité d'apprendre ce fait nouveau._
"he is excited at the prospect" _il est tout excité à cette idée._
"I'm really excited about it" _je suis tout excité à cette idée._
"he was excited about going on holiday_" il était toute excité à l'idée de partir en vacances. _


----------



## fozzano

Nicomon said:


> @ Micia : Moi je dirais « _tout heureux_ » ou « _tout content_ » sans problème.
> _T__out,_ dans ce contexte, est à mon avis plus enthousiaste que _très_ et rend bien/mieux l'idée de l'excitation.
> 
> Et je comprens aussi « _ne pas voir l'heure de_ » comme une expression qui exprime l'impatience.
> 
> J'écris _ravi/enchanté_, mais ils ne me viennent pas spontanément à l'oral.


 
Vérité en-deça de l'Atlantique, erreur au-delà, pour paraphraser Pascal. 
Il est vrai que chez nous en France, "tout" en tant qu'adverbe est un peu passé de mode ou utilisé dans un style plaisant.
De même, "ne pas avoir l'heure de" me rappelle une chanson de Charlebois dans laquelle je l'ai entendu: "I love you, vous n'm'entendez guere"
Et je confirme que ravi ou enchanté sont courants à l'oral, toujours en France. 
Charlie Parker choisira suivant son interlocuteur s'il faut utiliser une expression québécoise ou du vieux pays!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. On s'approche d'une solution de mon dilemme. D'une part, il me semble que _excité _peut être employé dans le sens que j'entends sans risque d'être mal compris, en France ainsi qu'au Québec. De l'autre part, si je veux éviter le mot j'ai beaucoup de choix.


----------



## fozzano

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci fozzano. J'ai déjà dit que le Collins Robert (En français le Robert & Collins. Je suppose que ça dépend de ton point de vue) donnait des exemples de _excité _employé dans le même sens que l'anglais. Dans l'intérêt de nos lecteurs, il sera utile peut-être de les lister :
> "he was exited to hear of this developement" _il était tout excité d'apprendre ce fait nouveau._
> "he is excited at the prospect" _il est tout excité à cette idée._
> "I'm really excited about it" _je suis tout excité à cette idée._
> "he was excited about going on holiday_" il était tout excité à l'idée de partir en vacances. _


Même face à l'autorité du dictionnaire, et même sans compter la connotation sexuelle, le terme "excité" a en français un sens d'"agitation", ou un sens plaisant (voir également plus haut mon post à propos de "tout") que, sauf erreur, n'a pas l'expression anglaise, qui dénote seulement l'enthousiasme et l'impatience.


----------



## Micia93

Nicomon said:


> @ Micia : Moi je dirais « _tout heureux_ » ou « _tout content_ » sans problème.
> _T__out,_ dans ce contexte, est à mon avis plus enthousiaste que _très_ et rend bien/mieux l'idée de l'excitation.
> 
> Et je comprends aussi « _ne pas voir l'heure de_ » comme une expression qui exprime l'impatience.


 
Il s'agit certainement d'expressions locales, alors ? car je ne l'ai jamais entendu en France


----------



## Muniam

Free Translation (with a pun).

"Je piaffe d'impatience à l'idée de faire rugir mes cheaveaux-vapeur sur la route pendant mon voyage"..

You may look like a crazy driver, however.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pour cette phrase amusante, Muniam. Je rugis de rire.


----------



## Nicomon

fozzano said:


> Il est vrai que chez nous en France, "tout" en tant qu'adverbe est un peu passé de mode ou utilisé dans un style plaisant.
> De même, "ne pas avoirl'heure de" me rappelle une chanson de Charlebois dans laquelle je l'ai entendu: "I love you, vous n'm'entendez guere"
> Et je confirme que ravi ou enchanté sont courants à l'oral, toujours en France.


 Et pourtant, je jurerais - mais je n'en ai pas la certitude - que ces idées ont été suggérées à Charlie par quelqu'un d'outre Atlantique - ou de chez-vous en France, si tu préfères - qui ne s'exprime pas à la québécoise. Et Charlie a bien écrit _ne pas *voir* l'heure_ (et non _*a*voir_) 

L'expression québécoise que tu as peut-être entendue - et qui n'a aucun lien - est celle-ci : 





> *a*voir *l’air* de (+ verbe), [Québec]ou [Familier]avoir (de) l’air à : sembler. Elle a l’air de vouloir s’en aller.
> [Québec][Familier]Il s’en va? Ça d’l’air à ça!».


 
Pour ce qui est de _ravi/enchanté_... je n'ai pas écrit que ça ne se disait pas au Québec.  
C'est simplement que moi... ça ne me viendrait pas spontanément dans ce contexte.  

Note : Il se peut que Charlebois l'ait chantée (je ne me souviens pas) mais la chanson bilingue _I love you, vous n'm'entendez guère _- le titre original est en fait 
_I went to the market_ - est de Gilles Vigneault... et ce n'est vraiment pas sa meilleure! 



Muniam said:


> "Je piaffe d'impatience à l'idée de faire rugir mes chevaux-vapeur sur la route...".


 . J'aime bien cette solution amusante, avec jeu de mots à l'avenant. 

piaffer (d'impatience) + cheval (vapeur)... excellent! 





> Frapper le sol des pieds de devant, en parlant du cheval.
> 
> [Par extension]S’agiter nerveusement. Des enfants qui piaffent d’impatience en attendant de monter dans un manège.


 On peut aussi _bouillir/brûler/griller d'impatience_.


----------



## doinel

Fozzano,
Quant à il me tarde de partir, on le dit effectivement dans le Sud  (tout comme je languis de partir) mais aussi à Dijon.
Sorry.


----------



## Micia93

fozzano said:


> De même, "ne pas avoir l'heure de" me rappelle une chanson de Charlebois dans laquelle je l'ai entendu: "I love you, vous n'm'entendez guere"


 
ne confonds-tu pas avec "ne pas avoir l'*heur*" de ... (vieux français qui n'a rien à voir avec ce contexte-là)


----------



## fozzano

doinel said:


> Fozzano,
> Quant à il me tarde de partir, on le dit effectivement dans le Sud (tout comme je languis de partir) mais aussi à Dijon.
> Sorry.


Pas de quoi être désolé, c'était juste une impression sans aucune certitude!



Micia93 said:


> ne confonds-tu pas avec "ne pas avoir l'*heur*" de ... (vieux français qui n'a rien à voir avec ce contexte-là)


 


Nicomon said:


> Et Charlie a bien écrit _ne pas *voir* l'heure_ (et non _*a*voir_)


Vous avez tous deux raison, désolé! Et l'expression que j'avais prise pour celles-là dans la chanson de Charlebois était encore autre chose: "c'est d'valeur qu'on m'comprenne guère". Tout faux!


----------



## Surfin' Bird

Même s'il ne s'agit pas de synonymes, "exalté" remplace souvent bien "excité" quand on veut éviter un malentendu quant à une éventuelle connotation sexuelle.


----------



## Micia93

c'est pas un peu trop fort ça ?


----------



## Souxie

Exalté est bien plus rarement utilisé qu'excité et ne veut pas dire exactement la même chose. De plus, exalté est assez formel et par conséquent peut sembler prétentieux.
A mon sens, excité and excited sont identiques, sauf bien sûr pour le sens sexuel (quoique, il me semble l'avoir vu en anglais aussi dans ce contexte).


----------



## fozzano

Personnellement, je trouve que la proposition de Nicomon, "emballé" est beaucoup plus proche du sens d'"excited" qu'"exalté" ou "excité".


----------



## Souxie

Je pense que les nuances qu'on peut apporter entre ces adjectifs sont dûes au niveau de langue et à l'âge des protagonistes (et aux continents). D'ailleurs, si on redescend dans la pyramide des âges, je suppose que ma fille (12 ans) dira: j'suis trop à fond. Ou: c'est trop bien. Ou encore: j'suis trop contente.
Je lui demanderai tout-à-l'heure.


----------



## Micia93

_


Souxie said:



			je suppose que ma fille (12 ans) dira: j'suis trop à fond.
		
Click to expand...

_


Souxie said:


> Elle dira "à donf" quand elle en aura 16 !


----------



## fozzano

Souxie said:


> Elle dira "à donf" quand elle en aura 16 !


Ca sera probablement complètement ringard!


----------



## Souxie

Oui !!
Je reviendrai poster vers 14h ce qu'elle va me dire


----------



## Nicomon

Je souligne au passage que bien que j'aie suggéré _emballé_ (pour Charlie qui voulait d'autres solutions), je dis plus spontanément _excité_. 

Cela dit, l'entête de ce fil est _I'm getting_ excited_._

Petite récapitulation :

_Je suis emballé à l'idée de ce voyage / l'idée de cette escapade à xyz m'emballe. C'est tout décidé : j'y vais. Je suis tout content à l'idée de revoir mon ami(e). Ça me met de bonne humeur... j'en suis même fou de joie. Plus le jour du départ approche, plus j'ai hâte à ce voyage. Je ne vois pas l'heure de partir. Je __suis de plus en plus excité... je ne tiens plus en place. Je brûle d'impatience d'aller brûler de l'essence sur l'autoroute. _


----------



## Souxie

Brûler de l'essence sur l'autoroute, quelle bonne idée !

Ma fille m'a dit: " je parle normalement, je dis: je suis très contente. Par contre, mon amie Marie (11 ans) elle parle comme ça, elle dit: j'suis à donf ".


----------



## Micia93

Souxie said:


> Ma fille m'a dit: " je parle normalement, je dis: je suis très contente. Par contre, mon amie Marie (11 ans) elle parle comme ça, elle dit: j'suis à donf ".


 
haha ! je me suis trompée de 5 ans !


----------



## Nicomon

fozzano said:


> Vous avez tous deux raison, désolé! Et l'expression que j'avais prise pour celles-là dans la chanson de Charlebois était encore autre chose: "c'est d'valeur qu'on m'comprenne guère". Tout faux!


 
_Coudon, Charlie, ça m'a tout l'air que ton fil est populaire.  _

_@_ fozanno : _c'est d'valeur qu'on me comprenne guère = c'est dommage qu'on ne me comprenne pas bien._ Et je répète que la chanson est de Vigneault... pas de Charlebois. Cliquer : *I went to the market*


----------



## Muniam

Nicomon said:


> Je souligne au passage que bien que j'aie suggéré _emballé_ (pour Charlie qui voulait d'autres solutions), je dis plus spontanément _excité_.
> 
> Cela dit, l'entête de ce fil est _I'm getting_ excited_._
> 
> Petite récapitulation :
> 
> _Je suis emballé à l'idée de ce voyage / l'idée de cette escapade à xyz m'emballe. C'est tout décidé : j'y vais. Je suis tout content à l'idée de revoir mon ami(e). Ça me met de bonne humeur... j'en suis même fou de joie. Plus le jour du départ approche, plus j'ai hâte à ce voyage. Je ne vois pas l'heure de paritr. Je __suis de plus en plus excité... je ne tiens plus en place. Je brûle d'impatience d'aller brûler de l'essence sur l'autoroute. _


 

Woah, la section "brûler d'impatience" est géniale!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico pour cette merveilleuse récapitulation. C'est très apprécié.


----------



## Micia93

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci Nico pour cette merveilleuse récapitulation. C'est très apprécié.


 
Charlie, on dit "*un* récapitula*tif*"


----------



## Surfin' Bird

Micia,

"Une récapitulation" (action de récapituler) est parfaitement correct. 

(Mais nous commençons à partir hors sujet.)


----------



## Micia93

Surfin' Bird said:


> Micia,
> 
> "Une récapitulation" (action de récapituler) est parfaitement correct.
> 
> (Mais nous commençons à partir hors sujet.)


 
j'ai honte ...


----------

